# شرح مفصل عن جهاز الSpectro photometer



## أبو العز السوري (25 أغسطس 2006)

:5: أعزائي اليكم شرح مفصل عن هذا الجهاز :
* مقياس الطيف الضوئي*

* (سبيكتروفوتوميتر) *

سندرس جهاز حديث من نوع يستخدم الفلاتر كمولدات ضوء وحيد اللون أي وحيد طول الموجة , ويستخدم نظام FLOW CELL  أو الكوفيت ذي الاستعمال لمرة واحدة DISPOSABLE CUVETTE  ونظام الكشف من نوع أنصاف النواقل ,ووحدة معالجة ميكرو كومبيوتر وإظهار رقمي بالإضافة لطابعة لإظهار النتائج على الورق .
وهو جهاز قابل للبرمجة على وظائف و اختبارات عديدة , ويتمتع بنتائج دقيقة وتحمل للعمل الطويل .
*1- مبدأ العمل *

تبدي الكثير من المواد الكيميائية المنحلة امتصاصات مختلفة للضوء ، كتابع لطول الموجة التي تتعرض لها تلك المواد ، و حسب طبيعة هذا الامتصاص و طول الموجة نستطيع تحديد نوع العنصر و تركيزه في العينة ، و إذا كانت هذه المواد لا تمتص الضوء نضيف لها كواشف تتفاعل معها لنحصل على مركب يمتص الضوء ، و بذلك نستطيع تحديد هوية هذه العناصر من خلال مقياس اللون حيث أن الضوء يسقط من المنبع الضوئي و بعد أن يمر عبر ناخب طول الموجة نختار لونا واحدا (طول موجة وحيد ) نمرره عبر العينة حيث تمتص جزءاً منه ، و الضوء النافذ يصل إلى الكاشف الذي يعطي تياراً كهربائياً متناسباً مع الضوء النافذ ، و من ثم يصل هذا التيار إلى جهاز القراءة الذي يعطينا قيمة تابعة لتركيز المادة المدروسة في العينة . 
2- مم يتألف جهاز السبيكتروفوتوميتر : 
- المنبع الضوئي Source : يؤمن الطاقة الضوئية التي تستخدم لتحليل العينة .
- ناخب طل لموجة Wave Selector : يؤمن مرور ضوء وحيد اللون (نختار بواسطته طول الموجة الخاصة بالمادة المطلوب قياس تركيزها) .
- حجرة العينة Cuvette : تحتضن العينة ليتم تحليلها في مسار الطاقة الضوئية .
- الكاشف Detector : ينتج خرجاً كهربائياً متناسباً مع كمية الطاقة الضوئية المستقبلة .
- جهاز القراءة Readout : يشير إلى كمية الطاقة المستقبلة أو إلى بعض توابعها Function (مثال : تركيز المادة المدروسة في العينة ) .
3- شرح أجزاء المخطط الصندوقي (أجزاء الجهاز):
1- المنبع الضوئي Source :
تستخدم لمبات الهيدروجين أو الديتيريوم لتعطي طاقة في المجال nm (360-200 (بينما تستخدم لمبات فتيلة التنغستين للمجال nm (360-800) .
تعطي لمبات الهيدروجين الديتيريوم طيفاً مستمراً و متقطعاً في حين تعطي مصابيح التغستين طيفاً مستمراً فقط .
المشكلة الأساسية لهذه المصادر هي أن % 90 من طاقتها تقع في مجال الأشعة(أي أنها تعطي حرارة) تحت الحمراء و يمكننا زيادة نسبة الأشعة المرئية و فوق البنفسجية بتشغيل اللمبة بجهد أكبر من جهدها الاسمي و لكن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى إنقاص عمر اللمبة .
.مصادر الطاقة هذه يجب أن تغذى بتغذية كهربائية منتظمة 
هناك ثلاثة أنواع أساسية لوحدات التغذية المستخدمة في أجهزة السبيكترو وهي : 
1- البطاريات (بطاريات النيكل_كادميوم القابلة للشحن).
2- محولات الجهد الثابت.
3- وحدات التغذية الإلكترونية. 
2-ناخب طول الموجة :
هناك العديد من الأجهزة المستخدمة لاختيار أجزاء من طيف الطاقة الناتج عن المنبع الضوئي 
و منها الفلاتر الزجاجية:
الفلاتر الزجاجية : تعمل على مبدأ امتصاص الطاقة ،كمثال : المرشح ذو اللون الأزرق يمتص الأطوال الموجية العليا في المجال المرئي ( منطقة الأحمر ) و يمرر الأطوال الموجية الدنيا في المجال المرئي (منطقة الأزرق ) هذه الفلاتر المؤلفة من طبقة أو أكثر من الزجاج تصمم بحيث تكون مرشحات منخفضة أو عالية أو مرشحات حزمة كما هو موضح.
الأجهزة التي تستخدم الفلاتر كناخبات طول موجة تسمى colorimeter  أو Photometer
2-مولدات اللون الوحيد Monochromator :
نستخدم هنا مواشيرprisms  أو صفائح تبعثر شبكية ( شبكات انعراج ) Diffraction Gratings  وهي تزودنا بعرض نطاق ضيق جداً وتتألف من صفيحة زجاجية مقسمة إلى مسافات متساوية D بحيث يكون هناك شقوق تمرر الضوء بينما على طول المسافة D يتواجد زجاج عاتم لا يسمح بمرور الضوء من خلاله وتعتمد في عملها على مبدأ انعراج الضوء عند الأطراف الحادة .يصل عرض النطاق الخارج من الصفائح إلىnm  (0.5) وهي تعمل في مجال أطوال موجيةnm  (960 - 200) أما المواشير فهي مصنوعة من الزجاج أو الكوارتز وتستخدم عدسات مقربة لتوجه الضوء من المنبع عبر فتحة الدخول بحيث أن الموشور يكسر الأشعة كتابع لطول الموجة .
* إن مرشح الضوء الوحيد الذي يستخدم الموشور كعنصر اختيار طول الموجة يمكن أن يتم بنائه على الشكل التالي *

3-حجرة العينة Cuvette  :
وهي تحتوي المادة المدروسة ويجب أن تصنع بحيث لا تغير الخواص الطيفية للضوء عند دخوله أو مغادرته لها .إن درجة العناية و الكلفة عند تصنيع الحجرة تكون تابعة للدقة المطلوبة في السبيكترو فوتومتر .
*العينة sample :*

يفترض في زجاجة العينة أن تكون نظيفة وصافية وخالية من التشوهات والخدوش .
كما يجب أن يكون المحلول ممزوجاً بشكل جيد وفي درجة حرارة مناسبة .
نستخدم عادةً الأنابيب المربعة أو المستطيلة المقطع وبطول مسار للأشعة الضوئية CM 1 وسعةmL  (4-3) ( نظام قديم ) أما الأحجام الأقل فلها زجاجات ذات جدران أثخن ويظل طول مسار الأشعة هو CM 1 أما سعة الأنبوب فهي ML 1 ، وفي الأجهزة الحديثة التي تستخدم نظام (Flow cell ) يمكن أن يكون حجم العينة المسحوبة 500 أو أقل .
تستخدم الأنابيب الزجاجية للقراءة في المجال المرئي ولكن للقياسات في مجال الأطوال فوق
البنفسجية يكون أنبوب العينة مصنوعاً من الكوارتز .
4-الكاشف Detector : 
يمكن استخدام الخلية الكهرضوئية التي تتألف من ثلاث طبقات وهي محكمة الإغلاق في غلاف يحميها ، الطبقة السفلية الداعمة تتكون من معدن ناقل بينما الطبقة الحساسة للضوء مصنوعة من مادة السيلينيوم selenium أو الكادميوم و تتوضع فوق الطبقة الداعمة ، الطبقة الناقلة الشفافة تغطي المادة الحساسة للضوء .
الضوء المار عبر الطبقة الشفافة إلى الحساسة يتسبب في تحرير الإلكترونات من الطبقة الحساسة مؤدياً لمرور تيار إلى الطبقة الداعمة ومنها إلى الدارة ، والتيار المقاس تابع مباشر للشدة الضوئية الساقطة على الخلية الكهرضوئية.
 لهذه الخلية عدة عيوب منها :
1- قلة الحساسية 2- ضعف التيار الناتج 3- سرعة تأثرها بالحرارة 4- حاجتها لتحمية الجهاز فترة طويلة قبل الاستخدام ،لذلك استخدمت أداة أكثر حساسية هي الأنبوب الضوئي Photo tube الذي يتألف من مهبط ومصعد وغلاف مفرغ يحويها ، يغطى المهبط بمادة حساسة للضوء وعند اصطدام الضوء بالمهبط يؤدي إلى تحرر الالكترونات التي تجتذب من قبل المصعد مسببة تدفق تيار متناسب مع الشدة الضوئية , يتم بعدها تضخيم التيار وتحويله إلى جهاز القراءة الذي يمكن أن يكون وحدات إظهار رقمية أو مؤشراً عادياً أو طابعة .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أغسطس 2006)

[GLOW="00FF00"]جزاك الله خير وبركة[/GLOW] 


البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (26 أغسطس 2006)

صراحة شرح مميز.

بارك الله فيك على جهودك.


----------



## Bioengineer (26 أغسطس 2006)

*اظافه*

هنا وضعت رسم توضييحي للفهم اكثر


----------



## فداء (26 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع شيق جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو يافا (30 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخي على المعلومات القيمة والجميلة


----------



## lady moon (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اخي على المعلومات القيمة والجميلة


----------



## فاروق سعيد (28 أكتوبر 2006)

انا باسمطلبه مدرسه سلطان العويس الفنيه اشكركم للمساعده
وهذا سوف يفيدنا فى مشروع التخرج لهذا الجهاز


----------



## mayamomo (29 أكتوبر 2006)

هل تستطيع الحصول على دارات الجهاز دلني على الموقع
و بارك الله جهودك


----------



## العدوى (1 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهاز الهام .


----------



## tigersking007 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك على مجهودك


----------



## عبده زياد (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرأ 
لكن عندي سؤال ماهي الأطوال الموجية للألوان وعند ما يعطي الجهاز قراءات غير منطقية ماذا يعني ذلك ولك كل الفضل


----------



## عمر14 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن وضع block diagram
اكون شاكر


----------



## brain700 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## حسام علوي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووور يا بش مهندس


----------



## محمد كرومة (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزالك اللة خير


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان


----------



## صمت الورود (3 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا اخي ابوالعز .....وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع والشرح الوافي لكن 
ممكن اعرف اكثر عن فائدة transmition وال Absorption
اذا ممكن ولك مني الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Tigris duaghter (4 يوليو 2010)

مسكوور ع الشرح


----------



## Tigris duaghter (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور ع الشرح المفيد


----------



## بريمابيرا (6 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا أول شي شكرا ع جهودك : بتقدر تبعتلي شكل الاشاره يلي بحصل عليها عن طريق هدا الجهاز وتحليلها واذا بكون لها اسم معين


----------



## ali80 (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع جدااااااااااا ممتاز


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## احمد عماد90 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك اخي معلومات كلش مفيده


----------



## loveeee83 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير والمحبة علي هالمعلومات الممتازة


----------



## ناهض بشير (1 نوفمبر 2013)

الاسلام عليكم
موضوع رائع جدا
اهنئك اخي على ما بذلت من جهد يسير في كتابة الموضوع 
منتظر من القادم​


----------



## محمد يس11 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

جزيت الخير


----------

